
Perpetual Motion Test Could Amend Theory of Time | Simons Foundation - ghosh
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/features/science-news/perpetual-motion-test-could-amend-theory-of-time/
======
btilly
Same content as <http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/?p=156334>.

